# QLD - Brisbane River Bull Shark



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi All,

See attached photos of a bull shark that was successfully pulled from the Brisbane River. It wasnt my trip - someone emailed the photos to my wife at work.

Just thought you may be interested!!

Enjoy!

Baitman


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy Shit Batman!


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

Thats definately a big one Baitman!

You would be surprised how many of these critters are around in wateryways around Brisbane. I used to work as a Technical Officer in the Freshwater and Marine Sciences of the EPA and spent alot of time on the water sampling for the EHMP Report. In the estuaries and lower reaches of the Pine and Caboolture Rivers we used to see many small to medium sized juveniles Bulls breech.

One particular morning in the Pine they just seemed to be everywhere. I must have seen 20 breaches myself while travelling between sampling sites, and heard at least the same amount when I was too busy working to look.

Just wondering how many (or if any) AKFF'ers have seen any/many spectacular breaches or had any encounters with the Bull shark?

Andrew


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

These pics were floating around last year. Particularly the one of the shark in the trailer.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

This was captured by TerryH, he is active on the Brisbane Fishing online website and catches quite a few sharks during summer. He doesn't target them from his yak though.

Please note that this was caught and kept before the legal size limit was changed to 1.5m (max) in July this year for Qld.

He likes to use pike eel or stingray flaps for bait. Not sure what he caught this one on.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

That is Terry H, he caught that shark in the Brisbane river classic in December 07 I think. He copped alot of crap for what he did there from alot of different people. At the time there were no rules in regards to sharks as long as it wasn't a great white or grey nurse but it did not stop the do gooders from giving him a flogging. The rules of the comp were changed the following year to avoid the negative feedback that this catch created. It was a shame that it all ended the way it did because that was one hell of an effort to land that thing landbased.

Kev


----------



## GMan (Sep 22, 2008)

thats huge!


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

*Whilst it was a good capture it was a shame to kill such a nice fish, Not sure if i'm a Do gooder so to speak as i have been fishing for over 40 years myself....Anything that keeps the Water skiing population down in my books is an asset*


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Don't believe the term do-gooder applies to me either. But I never like to see those kind of photos. Much prefer the catch & release or catch & cook myself.

Gary


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

The issue I had with that, is that with that much fish, even if a family of 4 ate it every night for the 3 months that you are meant to kept frozen fish for, they would have never got through it.


----------



## Jacks (May 19, 2009)

You have to be careful of bull sharks! They go in fresh and salt water! And geees what a fish! :shock:

(no offence, shark fishing doesn't really interest me for some reason) I don't know why...


----------



## Anzacpride (Jan 9, 2009)

I must agree with the last four posts, as much as I admire the skill it must have involved to catch the critter I dont really see the point. particulary when sharks are involved as anyone who understands their reproductive biology will tell you sharks( elasmobranchs in general) being K strategists http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R/K_selection_theory are much more vunerable to over fishing than the majority of their bony relatives. 
There thats my two bob,

Oh and sorry for the geek speak, but I cant let the four years spent at Uni go to waste


----------



## butterfingers (Aug 21, 2009)

But there should be nets preventing sharks from going into the river as brissy gets lots of tourists, even though you would never want to swim in it some silly sod would let a 12 yr old in there and it would be a different story when they get both legs bitten off.


----------



## rathabfishin (Sep 21, 2009)

butterfingers said:


> But there should be nets preventing sharks from going into the river as brissy gets lots of tourists, even though you would never want to swim in it some silly sod would let a 12 yr old in there and it would be a different story when they get both legs bitten off.


Unfortunately that just ins't a viable option. If you are thinking of the tourists there is an aweful lot of boat traffic around the mouth of the river, and several boaties have not managed to miss the breakwall let alone shark nets at the mouth. Also the shipping traffic would just take out the nets. This is without thinking of the bycatch caught and killed in these nets.

Sharks are an integral part of the ecosystem and as far as I am concerned if we are playing on their turf any encounters we happen from the risk we take and are just bad luck. We know they inhabit the Brisbane river and for that matter any murky waters so ultimately the risk is ours to take.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

Saw a breach at Potts Point, Macleay, that was actually a shark launching at a bird that was floating on the water, at 10am - awesome - must have got 4 feet airborne.


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

butterfingers said:


> But there should be nets preventing sharks from going into the river as brissy gets lots of tourists, even though you would never want to swim in it some silly sod would let a 12 yr old in there and it would be a different story when they get both legs bitten off.


Maybe they should have nets to stop us good humans going in their territory??

I will fish and swim in the water, I kill fish to eat otherwise let them go, and as far as restricting them in their own natural domain, that's plain silly. If I get eaten by a shark while fishing or swimming that is my problem, not the sharks fault. The day a shark walks up on dry land and grabs someone, then i think we may have something to complain about......

does this mean I am a do gooder!!???


----------



## Glenno (Jul 24, 2008)

Didn't realise they grew that big , Crikey!


----------



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

I dont know about you lot, but I wont be cooling my feet in the water as I drift along anymore!


----------



## dostylz (May 8, 2009)

Just around this... Terry releases 99% of the sharks he catches regardless of size. This one was caught and kept due to the rules at the time around the annual BRC comp that stated that all fish must be brought in to the weigh in station to qualify. At the time, no one was anticipating a capture of this size.

After this capture, all subsequent BRC comps have had the rules changed to allow for photo entries to ensure that unnecessary deaths are avoided.

as an FYI though... from this capture and subsequent internet following, BBC UK came to Bris and as part of a "River Giants" doco (aired on Animal Planet in the US a few months ago) recorded a shark session with Terry.....they didn't catch a shark.... but they did get this...


----------



## Alby (Aug 21, 2006)

Back to breaches............Driving to work one day across the Hornibrook Bridge I saw about a 2m shark leap twice out of the water about 1.5m. It was probably only in about 2m of water. Made me think a bit about how safe someone is on a kayak in the bay. Yep.....I know, no-one taken yet, so why dwell on it.
A few months later I saw a kangaroo jumping around in about 1m of water about 100m east of the centre section of the Hornibrook Bridge. I reckon it went out there in the early morning on the low tide when all was quiet, and was then too scared of the traffic to come back past the Bridge. A bit heart breaking to see. I didn't ring authorities as I was sure one of the thousands that crossed the bridge before me that day must have. Hopefully it ended ok for the roo.
Alby


----------



## outbackjoe (May 2, 2009)

when i was first starting to kayak last year I went for a paddle up Elimbah creek. After sitting in the same spot for around 30 mins we had a bull shark chasing fish up on the bank, It would push them up on the bank wait till they slid back down to get them then slide back in the water itself. It was only a baby (around 75cm) but it was amazing to see them do something like that.

I used to regularly go up to the weir at the caboolture river and you would always see them breach up there.

Joe


----------



## Baitman (Aug 1, 2009)

dostylz said:


> Just around this... Terry releases 99% of the sharks he catches regardless of size. This one was caught and kept due to the rules at the time around the annual BRC comp that stated that all fish must be brought in to the weigh in station to qualify. At the time, no one was anticipating a capture of this size.
> 
> After this capture, all subsequent BRC comps have had the rules changed to allow for photo entries to ensure that unnecessary deaths are avoided.
> 
> as an FYI though... from this capture and subsequent internet following, BBC UK came to Bris and as part of a "River Giants" doco (aired on Animal Planet in the US a few months ago) recorded a shark session with Terry.....they didn't catch a shark.... but they did get this...


Dostylz that is some awesome footage there of the grouper. I reckon you should post that alone under a new thread. Very interesting....


----------

